# how much milk



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

how much milk do you recommend having frozen . and yes i k now , as much as you can fit  

thanks

jodi


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

I completely fill a small chest freezer every year.. of course some of this is for my bottle kids the following year or even same year... Last year I gave some to alpaca farm and horse farm, they were trying to save rejected babies.. 
Barb


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a small chest type freezer and I put all excess milk into it in quart yogurt containers and the 3 pound shortening containers. I try to keep it filled most of the time. Most is for soap but I had to use some this year for my first bottle babies. I presonally prefer containers over using ziplocks. Works well for me.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I actually prefer canning in quarts to freezing, plus my recipe takes a quart of milk (32 ounces of water/32 ounces of milk) and with it in canning jars, I do not sell it! During the winter it is just way to easy to sell milk with your customers calling and offering you "houston prices for just a few gallons please " then your using that danged canned stuff 

Nobody can tell you how much to freeze in volume because its all subjective in how much soap you make with milk in it  Vicki


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Interesting....have you posted before on here about canning the milk? How do you do it? Can it be waterbathed, or do you have to pressure can it?

Thanks
Sheryl


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

I have canned it both ways... waterbath and pressure... 
I prefer waterbath... it stays whiter and taste better (if you have to use it)
In the pressure cooker it kinda of caramelizes it..
Barb


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Really Barb? thought water bath wasn't good for milk how long a time?


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

:yeahthat how long? And I take it this is the milk everyone uses for soap. My freezer gets so full of bags. And the milk sometimes seperates really bad when you thaw it out. I think I read some infor somewhere...on here? or somewhere else about the seperting thing after thawing out.

Is this canned milk good for cooking? So after it is canned, you can just put it on the shelf in the pantry (please don't slap me :laughcry ) I assuming that is why we can it.

Sheryl


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

I want to know the times on canning milk too. My MIL has already opened a qt of canned cream and whipped it straight out of the jar when we were there for a meal. I've forgotten to ask her when I've seen her how she does it. I'm sure she water bathed it...


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh, I'd like to know this info too! I'm tired of my freezer being full of milk. I'd love to can milk for feeding babies and soap.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Okay, Vicki dear......we are all patiently awaiting instructions on how to can milk. What is expected shelf life (like we'd have any left over that long) and what all do you use your canned milk for? I think you said you canned quarts? Please :biggrin inquiring minds want to know. :yeahthat

TIA (we know you are busy with kids and pups :laughcry )

Sheryl


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

I believe that it is one hour in a hot water bath.... I have some here that I canned two years ago that is still good.. canned in hot water bath.. I will look it up for sure and post.. I got it out of an old goat book..
Barb


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

:thankyou

Sheryl


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

My book says 1 hr for pints... of course you know you will warm the milk up slowly.. do not get water bath going to boiling and add cold milk..... I start the canner and then add milk,,, warming up slowly.... I do not know how long for quarts, but I would add at least 15 minutes. and when I can it I have to watch the water level to keep it about the jar tops...
Yes is good for cooking.. etc... tastes a little on the cooked side like pasturized milk to drink.. it is alot like carnation canned milk,,, makes great pumpkin pie.... good pudding etc...and stores so easy
Barb


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

90 minutes for quarts, 10 pounds of pressure and yes it's cooked evaporated milk. I do long term storage so I pressure can, I have this old as the hills canner (Frankenstein bolts no seal) with it's booklet, it even tells you how to dress game (rabbits, squire) and can it  I have never waterbathed milk...that's a little scary for me honestly. I cook with canned milk all winter, use it in soap, even raised kids on it.

Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you both am going to can this year.


----------

